

Ask HN: isn't Youtube very similar to megaupload? - FredBrach


======
benologist
Differences:

1) They at least originally had very limited time/lengths allowed which
instantly ruled out tv shows and videos unless someone wanted to chop them up
into 10 minute segments

2) When a video gets significant momentum it's not kept a secret so studios
etc can see it and demand its removal

3) Google doesn't go to significant extents to make you _pay_ to watch video
(MegaVideo) or download files (MegaUpload).. not sure if they actually let you
download files at all although I've seen stuff that will do it

4) There are no sites dedicated to indexing pirated content on YouTube and
being paid affiliate fees by YouTube for the traffic they send

There is the similarity that there's tons of pirated content but at this point
... the only pirated content I even see there is live performances, anything
official is legit these days. There's also significant measures in place to
prevent or limit infringing content.

~~~
dwyer
Good points. I'll also add:

* They automatically screen new uploads for copyrighted music.

* They don't monetize videos unless the uploader is invited to become a partner and opts in, which requires a human screening of the partner's content.

* They have an established reputation for their user-generated content.

* Many users and businesses make good money providing original content to Youtube.

